# Eicom Charge for Replacement Modem



## amc123 (20 Sep 2010)

Hi I wonder could anyone advise me - My broadband has been down and the eircom engineer called this morning ( even though I had booked an appointment for after 3pm but that's another story ) and said the modem is faulty. I rang the support and was told that since I am out of contract I would have to sign up for a 12 month contract in order to have a replacement modem otherwise pay them €50. Is this reasonable it seems a bit anti competitive to me or maybe I am being unreasonable. As far as I remember we got a "free" modem first day ahen we signed to Eircom about 2 years ago. The gentleman I spoke to said there was no one else I could speak to about it and was not the most pleasant and when I rang 1901 that gentleman was quite rude as well and both just had a take it or leave it attitude.
Thanks for the advice in advance
amc


----------



## paddyc (20 Sep 2010)

Typically you get a 1 yr warranty, after that you pay. 
I've getting a new Sky+HD  box tomorrow and either had to pay €110 or pay €10 and sign up to another 12 month contact - nothing wrong with my current Sky box btw, just regular Sky + ....if i was taking the actual Sky HD pack it would have been completely free, but again a new 12 month contract. Seems pretty standard to me


----------



## amc123 (20 Sep 2010)

Thanks PAddy, I know but I am trying to figure out why it doesn't sit right with me and I think in your situation you are getting a new HD box so new better technology.  If you don't upgrade you can still use the service.  Same with a mobile phone if you upgrade and get a new subsidised phone fair enough you sign a contract.  i think my problem is that in order to continue using the same service I need a modem otherwise I can't use the service I am paying for.  If that makes sense I think my problem is I get nothing for signing up for another 12 months just the ability to use the service so its just not sitting right with me but as I say maybe I am being unreasonable. Thanks amc


----------



## paddyc (20 Sep 2010)

Well assume my Sky box is broken,its over 1 year old so out of warranty and I'm getting a replament box, same spec ... I would be delighted if I got it for free but again I would expect to have to pay for it one way or another, either in money or renew contract.

You could try and contact these people, esp if you got bad customer service and see what they can do, they are eircom forums for people with queries and customer service issues afaik. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## VOR (24 Sep 2010)

I have Eircom broadband for 3 years so I would assume I am outside the warranty. About two months ago my modem was playing up due to a loose switch. It would just turn itself off as it saw fit. 

I rang Eircom and asked for a replacement. The guy on the phone just asked me to meet the courier and hand over the old modem when accepting the new one. No charge.


----------

